# Be careful booking with Stone Leisure...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

If you plan to book with Stone Leisure please be aware that the web site page where they ask you to enter your details INCLUDING CREDIT/DEBIT CARD DETAILS is NOT hosted on a secure server.

This is very bad practice and I advise you to book over the phone rather than via their website.

I have asked them if they have any plans to move to a secure server and they said that whilst they have asked their IT people about it, as yet they have no plans in place to do so.

The easiest way to see if a site is secure is to look at your browsers address bar. If it starts http:// it is NOT secure. If it is secure it will start https:// (note the 's').

I have already mentioned this in the Stratford show thread but I felt it needed it's oen generic warning.

Regards
Bryan


----------

